# This is a bigger threat than Obola



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

An article from the BBC about the alarming growth in XDR-TB (extensive drug-resistant TB), as well as MDR-TB (multi-drug resistant TB; not as bad as XDR but still darn serious):

BBC News - WHO revises global tuberculosis estimate up by 500,000

This is the type of stuff I fear rather than Obola. Note that other than Mexico, it is very prevalent in countries where we have mass migration to the USA (documented and undocumented).


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

This is just the beginning of sorrows.


----------

